# Flank pain



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I am having one of my bad IBS runs where I get horrible left flank pain with the trapped gas. I don't know why it is always the left. I have a bad history of Kidney stones and frankly, the pain of the stones and the pain of the IBS can echo each other so I can't tell if it is a stone or the IBS. Anyone else get chronic left flank pain with the IBS. The pain runs down my leg as well. nogo


----------

